# All Pelvicachromis Tank?



## Heather13lucky (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a few different types of Pelvicachromis (pulcher (normal, albino, and super red) and taeniatus moliwe) and I am wondering if anyone has tried a tank with all of these together as adults?

This would be my plan...
55g tank
Sand substrate
Extensive rockwork much like any other cichlid tank with a lot of hiding spaces
Lots of plants

Would it be best to do all fish of one sex? I know that they would probably pair off possibly with the wrong color variety but I do not plan to keep fry from them. If this could work, how many should I put in there? I was thinking of maybe putting in some congo tetras with them. In my mind I think it would work much like any other african tank... Hopefully I am right. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't think many people try mixing various types at all. Sure, the normal and albino, but given that the "super red" and taeniatus are often difficult fish to find, people tend to keep them in species tanks. You might get two or three pairs in a 55 gallon, with the rest of the fish being pushed to the top, or eliminated. I can't really say which fish will pair with which, or who survives.


----------



## Heather13lucky (Jun 13, 2008)

I will be keeping species tanks for the taeniatus and super reds but I have a couple pairs of each and think it would be cool to put them all together in a west african type tank.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You should be thinking in terms of dwarf cichlid tank, rather than another African tank. That means cover in the form of driftwood and/or rocks, some plants, especially on the surface, and dithers, such as the aforementioned Congos.


----------

